# Aikido Book



## Cthulhu (Dec 30, 2001)

Reading a pretty cool book on Aikido, _Aikido: Exercises for Teaching and Training_, by C.M. Shifflett.  I think it's better for people training in aikido (which I am not), but it still has much useful information on teaching and training.

Another thing I like about the book is the section on verbal confrontations; their anatomy and how to diffuse them.  It also has an extensive section on resources.

I'll do a full review after I finish taking notes from it.

Cthulhu


----------



## kimura (Feb 1, 2002)

I will check it out...

For the Aikidoists who does not know it...

Aikido & the Dynamic Sphere: An Illustrated Introduction
Adele Westbrook  Oscar Ratti

...is a really good book which is a good introduction to Aikido...

Kimura...


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kimura _
> *I will check it out...
> 
> For the Aikidoists who does not know it...
> ...



I think I actually have that book, but couldn't get into it, for some reason...maybe because I don't practice aikido.  Perhaps I'll try reading it again.

Cthulhu


----------



## kimura (Feb 2, 2002)

I understand that you couldn't get into it as you are not practising Aikido. I often use it for beginners of Aikido, who wants to know about Aikido and who is not yet into the more philosophical thoughts of martial arts. The book is a very good introduction into the basics of Aikido, but if a person is more interested in the thoughts behind the arts I would recommend other books...

If you want to learn a bit about Aikido, I wrote an article which is posted on www.shobukan.dk

Kimura...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kimura _
> *www.shobukan.dk
> *



This is a very nicely done site by the way.

Can you tell us a bit more about Aikido Toho Iai and how it parallels the Aikido? It sounds like you don't do the seitai kata in it for instance.


----------



## kimura (Feb 3, 2002)

*'This is a very nicely done site by the way. 

Can you tell us a bit more about Aikido Toho Iai and how it parallels the Aikido? It sounds like you don't do the seitai kata in it for instance.'* 

Thank you. However, we are not satisfied with it and are hopefully changing it soon.

The Aikido Toho Iai is developed by Shoji Nishio, who wanted to develop a style of Iaido which is helping the Aikidoka to become more focussed in his/her aikido technique.  

There are no Seitai in Aiki Toho Iai. The reason is that in Senseis opinion the samurai never sat down with his katana. If he was seated on his knees, he would either not have his katana, as it was not carried indoor, or he would only have his short sword.  Therefore sensei believes that Iaido should always be standing. Furthermore sensei has developed his Iaido as he performs his aikido. Therefore it is called Aiki toho iai ("aiki's sword method"). This means that when we do an Ikkyo (technique no. 1) in aikido, there is an equivalent in Iaido, which is practised to perfect the Aikido movements. The sword 'sharpens' the mind and therefore it is perfect to practice with aikido. Often it is seen in the dojos that when people perform an Ikkyo, they do it automatically as they have done for years. They do not focus to test if this is really a perfect ikkyo. What happens is that most aikido people cannot make an ikkyo or other techniques work, when being confronted with non-aikido people. Often this is because they forgot to practice the perfect technique. They shut there eyes when they thought they knew it. In Iaido this does not happen because iai is always a focussed movement.    So to make this long answer even longer....   My point is when practising the Iai ikkyo, the Aikido ikkyo is sharpened. The leg and arm movements of Aikido is reflected in the leg and arm movements of Aiki Toho Iai...

To make this answer even longer, you should also see Nishio senseis way of doing Ken tai Ken and Ken tai Jo. Which is the link between Aikido and Iaido.  When I realised the refinement of his way of putting all this together (it took me years and years to understand) I had to bow deeply in respect. He has truely reinvented Aikido....

  sorry for the long answer... 

Kimura...


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 9, 2002)

Do aikido techniques work by throwing their opponent wight off
balance?

Thank You

SolidTiger


----------



## Yari (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidTiger _
> 
> *Do aikido techniques work by throwing their opponent wight off
> balance?
> ...



I would say no, but with a slight smile on my lips. You are not throwing the person, and that's why I say no. BUT you position yourself in such a mannor that the person places himself in a bad situation, that usally is very good for you, and then you lead the person to his "fall".

I use the momentum of the oppenent, and move out of my way, when he tries to "go for me", I redirect that to his area of bad balance, and thus he falls. It's alot easier to show than explan.

/yari


----------



## Yari (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *
> I'll do a full review after I finish taking notes from it.
> ...



Just curios, how's the review going?

/Yari


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



 Oh I see, so do you consider yourself a defensive fighter? Are
Aikido attacks all joint locks and chokes?


----------



## Yari (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidTiger _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*

There is nothing called offensive or defensive.  So I would have to answer no, but not implying that I'm offensive. But I would say that Aikido is responsive.




			Are Aikido attacks all joint locks and chokes?
		
Click to expand...

*
No.


/Yari


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 11, 2002)

So do the Aikido system have kicks and punches?

Thank you

SolidTiger


----------



## Yari (Jul 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidTiger _
> 
> *So do the Aikido system have kicks and punches?
> 
> ...



Yes 

Were are you getting at, and why?

/Yari


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm sorry for all the questions, I only seen this documentary on the aikido art. I seen how the style make the opponent beat himself, but in the documentary I only saw throws, wristlocks, and
chokes. I did not see any form of attack, and if aikido is a art that
use circle motions. How do you use your kicks and punches.

Thank You

SolidTiger


----------



## Yari (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidTiger _
> 
> * How do you use your kicks and punches.
> 
> SolidTiger *



Like ever other punch and kick.

I think the best way of checking out Aikido would be to try a couple of years of it at different dojo's. It's very important to try different styles, since different styles emphesize different approches. That's one of the very strong points in Aikido: You can move from "style" to "style", where the basics in place, and learn new understanding of the same techniques.

/Yari


----------



## kimura (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidTiger _
> 
> *I'm sorry for all the questions, I only seen this documentary on the aikido art. I seen how the style make the opponent beat himself, but in the documentary I only saw throws, wristlocks, and
> chokes. I did not see any form of attack, and if aikido is a art that
> ...



If U look at the actual execution of Aikido techniques we only use Atemi "light punches at nervepoints". However, in some Aikido styles they also teach kicks and punches, as if U do not know kicks and punches how can U defend yourself against it!?

Furthermore, the majority of Aikidoists have trained something else before they began the practice of Aikido, which in many cases gives a solid knowledge of how to fight and hurt others. The reason for changing their styles to Aikido is that they have realized that hurting others are the easiest thing in the world, but not hurting others really demands a high level of both mental and physical skill... 

So to make a short story longer. How do U think it is possible to defend yourself against kicks and punches, if you do not know kicks and punches ??

Therefore, of course it is practised in a serious dojo !!


----------



## Yari (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kimura _
> 
> *
> How do U think it is possible to defend yourself against kicks and punches, if you do not know kicks and punches ??
> ...



Don't get punched or kicked?

But I agree........  

/Yari


----------



## themartiala (Jan 8, 2008)

Cthulhu said:


> Reading a pretty cool book on Aikido, _Aikido: Exercises for Teaching and Training_, by C.M. Shifflett. I think it's better for people training in aikido (which I am not), but it still has much useful information on teaching and training.
> 
> Another thing I like about the book is the section on verbal confrontations; their anatomy and how to diffuse them. It also has an extensive section on resources.
> 
> ...


 
Good evening, I really get a lot from these forums. Good reading


----------

